# Does my 2016 Cruze 1.4L L Manual have a Clutch Delay Valve?



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

I just got my 2016 Cruze and I feel like the clutch is too soft. I have read about people doing a cdv delete on the 1.8L Cruze, but I have a 1.4L and I don't know where the CDV is located. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, same for the 1.4.

Is this a 2016 Gen 2 or 2016 Gen 1?


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

2016 2nd Gen 1.4L


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

It has the LE2 Motor


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes. It has one, though I am not sure it can just be removed and plugged back in like the Gen 1 was able to. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

